

Clearing Detroit's blight will cost city almost $2bn, taskforce report finds - kosei
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/27/detroit-blight-remove-vacant-structures-buildings-report

======
pmoods
It's incredible to think how such a massive amount of homes (60,000) can all
just go under like this. Detroit also has property taxes twice as high as the
US average. Why not lower this tax to try to lure real estate tycoons to take
advantage of some of the opportunity here

------
a3n
Great if they actually find this money and spend it on local firms and people
to do the work. Circulating money is good for what ails you.

